# Barrington Hall-Berkeley (1990)



## Slingshot Collective (Oct 15, 2016)

This is an old image from Love and Rage. One of us found this video of graffiti from Barrington Hall when it was still a student housing co-op:

This is actually where the first hand full of issues of Slingshot were laid out! There's a bit more on this website: 
http://quirkyberkeley.com/barrington-hall-murals-screen-shots/


----------



## Tude (Oct 15, 2016)

cool stuff


----------

